# Thoughts on a recession.... I don’t see it!



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lately, since the Russian collusion hoax has been debunked, we have seen the MSM go bonkers over “racism” and “recession”. For days now I have suspected that this “recession drumbeat” is just a bunch of horse shit designed to panic people and drive them away from Trump. Now I am seeing a few pundits saying just that. That the MSM and lying leftists are spewing this garbage in the hopes that people will become panicked and stop spending, which will then actually cause a recession. What kind of deranged people would actually hope for, and try to incite a recession? Obviously the lefties don’t care that a real recession would cause a lot of pain to us ordinary citizens. They really don’t give a crap about us.

But myself, I really don’t see a lot of evidence of any recession coming. Employment still seems good although some companies are laying off a few folks. I’m looking to hire some help landscaping and business is so good that nobody is returning any of my calls. The tariffs have caused some price increases. But I don’t see any real pain yet. Groceries are also getting a little more pricey. But that can also be caused but rainy weather this spring. Everyone is screaming about the yield inversion! So what? I understand It inverted for like two seconds! Big deal!

So I don’t see this big bad recession coming. But I’m just a dumb-assed deplorable, so what do I know?
What say you?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

It was just more fake news.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

I'm with you. More BS. See, for example, Kurt Schlichter's piece at TownHall today. Between I-5 & I-95 things are okay. And lots of places better than okay.

https://townhall.com/columnists/kur...nt-liberals-need-to-go-visit-america-n2551857


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Just another losing idea by the lib/commies to get rid of Trump


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The hatred for Trump runs pretty deep. The libs are using every trick they can think of.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

What galls me is that these folks really are not smart at all. And they certainly have no common sense. I am acquainted with a woman (not a friend) who decided she had too many dresses and so she laid them out all over her house and invited friends to come and shop. She had duplicates! Over 100 dresses she wanted to get rid of-- and these were dresses she'd collected in just two years. When she and a couple of her friends told me this story, I was appalled. They thought it was funny. And these are very upscale, progressive folks. Sure do practice what they preach.

But conservatives are the dumb ones. Though, come to think of it, I'm smart enough to not buy the same exact dress twice.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Marica said:


> What galls me is that these folks really are not smart at all. And they certainly have no common sense. I am acquainted with a woman (not a friend) who decided she had too many dresses and so she laid them out all over her house and invited friends to come and shop. She had duplicates! Over 100 dresses she wanted to get rid of-- and these were dresses she'd collected in just two years. When she and a couple of her friends told me this story, I was appalled. They thought it was funny. And these are very upscale, progressive folks. Sure do practice what they preach.
> 
> But conservatives are the dumb ones. Though, come to think of it, I'm smart enough to not buy the same exact dress twice.


Some crazy amount of dresses. What a waste. That sounds like a shopping addiction.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Annie said:


> Some crazy amount of dresses. What a waste. That sounds like a shopping addiction.


I think she has a screw loose.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Lately, since the Russian collusion hoax has been debunked, we have seen the MSM go bonkers over "racism" and "recession". For days now I have suspected that this "recession drumbeat" is just a bunch of horse shit designed to panic people and drive them away from Trump. Now I am seeing a few pundits saying just that. That the MSM and lying leftists are spewing this garbage in the hopes that people will become panicked and stop spending, which will then actually cause a recession. What kind of deranged people would actually hope for, and try to incite a recession? Obviously the lefties don't care that a real recession would cause a lot of pain to us ordinary citizens. They really don't give a crap about us.
> 
> But myself, I really don't see a lot of evidence of any recession coming. Employment still seems good although some companies are laying off a few folks. I'm looking to hire some help landscaping and business is so good that nobody is returning any of my calls. The tariffs have caused some price increases. But I don't see any real pain yet. Groceries are also getting a little more pricey. But that can also be caused but rainy weather this spring. Everyone is screaming about the yield inversion! So what? I understand It inverted for like two seconds! Big deal!
> 
> ...


Rush said this morning..the New York Times is launchng a massive effort to convince dumb liberals that Turmp and his base are mean old racists...the country was rotten from the start and poor slaves built it all. What do those silly biotches smoke?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Rush said this morning..the New York Times is launchng a massive effort to convince dumb liberals that Turmp and his base are mean old racists...the country was rotten from the start and poor slaves built it all. What do those silly biotches smoke?


They must be smoking Labrador!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If they talk about it enough , they will cause one. yea that was the plan all a long.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Watch for FEDRES to jiggle with the interest rates again early into 2020. They have so much hate & desperation that they will try to crash the economy to win.

There is no low, too low for them.



> The NYT project mentioned below.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...GLl8yNJo40CuaqGvnIy4Q50XdXi54F5lx41J5MyzkmG8k


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

While I agree that the evil media and the disjointed democrats are pushing this "recession" business as a political posturing ploy, I also watch economic indicators very closely and there are still many areas of the economy that are a concern. 

Add to that the high amount of personal debt as well as continued government over-spending and there is still a potential for a crash.

If Trump wants my advise, I'd suggest continued elimination of Regulations and more domestic oil production. Housing is still an issue and the Dodd Frank law needs rescinded to help housing starts.

I don't trust the media but I also see some very troubling fundamentals.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm with you Slippy. I've been watching the fundamentals and everything on the surface looks good. Once you dig down, you can see the bad things.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> While I agree that the evil media and the disjointed democrats are pushing this "recession" business as a political posturing ploy, I also watch economic indicators very closely and there are still many areas of the economy that are a concern.
> 
> Add to that the high amount of personal debt as well as continued government over-spending and there is still a potential for a crash.
> 
> ...


I did a little google-fu.
First I started with the Baltic Dry Index.
Then I went to Forbes.
I finished up at Fox Business.

From what I read, especially at Forbes, there is a recession on the way.
Fox Business agreed, with a majority of the economists thinking that the markets will slow due to Trump's economic policies, and slide into recession in 2021.

I'm just a Po' Boy, got no stocks, no bonds, no 401K. But those that do, might well be hurting in 2 years.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did a little google-fu.
> First I started with the Baltic Dry Index.
> Then I went to Forbes.
> I finished up at Fox Business.
> ...


I put a lot of weight on Housing, Commercial Construction, Steel Consumption and Debt. Those 4 Factors are concerning to me.

I suspect that SHORT TERM , Tariffs will be blamed but if the American Consumers can wean themselves off Chicom Crap and Manufacturing picks up substantially, coupled with the FEDS rescinding a boat load of regulations and suppressive laws, the USA has a chance.

Then again whats that song about selling some Ocean Front Property in Arizona?...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree with Slippy in that this is more political nonsense trying to scare everyone...…..BUT there will be a recession/depression eventually. I also agree that it all looks good on the surface, but troubles are brewing. It's not a matter of IF we have a recession, but when. What goes up, must come down. It always has and always will. 


PS.....I have always thought 9-11 was symbolic for what was to come......they hit our financial buildings (WTC), they swayed & burned, then one fell, then the other fell...our financial system will collapse again (first time under Bush in 07/08?)……..another possibility is war and our military suffering greatly because of the Pentagon. But that's all speculation on my part


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

George Bush Sr screwed himself by compromising with the Dems on taxes, but if you study the reports of main stream media the recession was coming hard, unemployment up, rates higher, and inflation about to take off. SAN Fransicko Chronicle business section Thursday after the election headline: Economy Not That Bad.

The media sold Russia, now sales Racism and is about to sell Recession all for the same cause. Get the orange man! Yes I saw it in fox several hours ago.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with my man @Slippy . Superficially all seems well, but just under the surface there are problems, and most of the issues predate Trump. It's no surprise the MSM lap dogs will use any bad news they can find in the alley trash cans against Trump. That's SOP.

The market hasn't really done anything it hasn't done before. Sure, it had a bad week last week, but YTD it's up. Unemployment is low across the board and people are buying. The bid work is still strong. Is the economy fading a bit? I think so. Predicting recessions is like predicting war, it will happen. The man in the white house can either mitigate it, or exacerbate it, but he usually cant stop it. Will there be a recession? Probably. We are due.

The real problem? Debt! Debt is the huge elephant in the room, and eventually that elephant is going to take a crap. Americans are up to their eyeballs in credit card and college debt. And then there is that small little matter of 22 trillion dollars the government owes. That house of cards will collapse sooner rather then later. We've been standing at the edge of the cliff for years. Electing the socialists will only hasten our fall, but in either case, fall we will.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Marica said:


> I think she has a screw loose.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

.....


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Koo koo for coco puffs


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Jim's Rant For The Day. Erin Scott Was Right.*

I think Erin Scott nailed it Monday when she predicted silver being between $19 and $21 by the end of this week. This morning it is already* $18.51*, which is about a 25% increase over the past two months.

She believes that the system has lost control of the market and that gold and silver will take off like a rocket after it hits the $21 mark.

This would be the precursor of the financial collapse that must happen soon.
See: THE SILVER TRAIN IS LEAVING THE STATION (A TECHNICAL LOOK AT THINGS) 





On Sunday she said that Trump was now taking down the financial system so we can have the reset. 
See: PROOF!!! TRUMP WILL BE RE-ELECTED AND THE MARKET CRASH HAPPENS BEFORE!





*I agree totally with both of her videos.*

P.S. This posting is a repost from earlier this week and is * only for adults* and not fit for children. Otherwise feel free to disagree.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Recession Indicator With Perfect Track Record Says That Another One Is Coming.*

By DAHBOO7 2 Minute Video


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The powers that be in the US and major players WW need a minor US recession to beat Trump. They don’t need much since they can use the media to claim its horrible just long enough for the left to win.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> The powers that be in the US and major players WW need a minor US recession to beat Trump. They don't need much since they can use the media to claim its horrible just long enough for the left to win.


Oh, I got this. I should be a Trump advisor!

All Trump has to do is blame it on China. Then, he tells us that it is our patriotic duty to suck it up in order to beat the ChiComs.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

It's 2:00 AM, CST and Silver is at* $18.73*. Perhaps it may break $19.00 tonight. It does appear the Banksters have lost control of it.

Next stop is $26.00 per ounce as this will bring it more on par with gold for a 60:1 ratio instead of the 100:1 it has been held at.

P.S. Didn't make it. This morning it is at $18.66. But there is no doubt that the two Genies, Silver and Gold, are out of their bottles. They are going to break the Banksters' backs.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Just read an article stating high end real estate and fine art sales are at an all time low since the last recession. The people with big money aren’t ‘spending’ it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Silver just broke $19 per ounce. I now am a believer that the Banksters have lost control over precious metals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems like those holding silver or make their money sell yours decide it time to run the price up and take some quick profit. Selling their excess silver. Round and round we go. Gamble the market some win some lose but your are not in control of it. You are just a pawn in a game.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Erin Scott's Prediction about silver was right.*

Last Tuesday, when silver was $17 per ounce, Erin Scott predicted that silver was about to break out from the Banksters' control and by Friday it would be *between $19 and $21* per ounce. Today it closed at *$19.22.*

Being that Monday was a holiday she missed her projection by just one day! It takes a big set to make a timed projection like that. Way to go Erin!.

See:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Before retiring a little over 2 years ago, I worked for a major railroad in a locomotive repair shop. At retirement the shop employed just under 800 men. A few months ago they furloughed 50 and again yesterday they furloughed 100 more. Those are serious numbers! My friends tell me car loadings are down so business isn’t necessarily bad but it ain’t good either.

I’m not sure what to make of this. Norfolk Southern has been terrible at operating in an efficient manor. The recent trend has been to operate fewer, but drastically larger trains. So the layoffs could be attributed to an attempt at efficiency, or to economic downturn. Not sure which.

On a strictly local level, I’m still not seeing any signs of recession. I’ve been trying to hire local help with landscaping and tree trimming. I contacted 10 companies and only received a response from 1. Talks with neighbors all say the same. You can’t hire a local contractor for anything right now as most all are too busy to even return your calls. Folks are still spending $ like crazy. I visited my Honda dealer for an oil change. Chatting with a salesman he said new car sales are down some, but he claims that is because in recent years folks felt economically good enough to buy new cars. So lots of people already bought new and won’t be ready to purchase again for a little while.

So I don’t know. Lots of doom and gloom in the MSM. Still plenty of good signs locally. Some good news, some bad. What to do? I’m hopeful for the ‘best’ and prepping for the ‘worst’.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

In case you missed it, the U. S. Banks failed yesterday and the Fed Reserve bailed them out to the tune of $53 Billion Dollars. You best be prepped Folks.

See: *$53.2 Billion In QE Lite: Fed Concludes First Repo In A Decade Amid Liquidity Panic.* https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/fed-has-lost-control-rates-again

When banks refuse to lend to banks the system is over.


----------

